
Videotex: Pre-Internet online shopping (BBC Podcast/9min) - jimmySixDOF
https://pca.st/episode/6808217a-a433-4762-880a-1daa563b0599
======
jimmySixDOF
Synopsis:

"In 1984, a 72-year-old grandmother became the first to try a new online
shopping system, years before the arrival of the internet. Mrs Jane Snowball
had been given new Videotex technology which allowed her to order her
groceries using a tv and a remote control. The system was part of a community
project to help the elderly and vulnerable in the English town of Gateshead.
The technology was the brainchild of Michael Aldrich, head of the
communications firm, Rediffusion (later ROCC). Alex Last spoke to John Phelan,
who designed the system's online shopping application."

